

Weekend Project: Crowdsource idea feedback - iamjarvo
http://www.wouldyouusethis.org

======
youngdev
I liked the concept or quickly getting feedback about your idea. How are you
planning on getting enough users to provide the Yes or No votes?

~~~
frist45
Good question. I was hoping some of the MVP movement would spawn interest and
create a community around idea feedback. Although, to start, I've considered
possibly crowdsourcing from MT or other service to get more eyes on a idea.
Any ideas?

~~~
youngdev
I like the idea of getting crowdsourcing from MT but there will be out-of-
pocket cost for you. Are you planning on charging your users to make up for
the cost? Anyways, good luck.

~~~
frist45
Agreed. I thought it could be an option for those that want to gather feedback
quickly. So something like $10 for 100 responses or something simple and to
the point. If they don't want to pay, they can can spread the link and gather
feedback from their network. Who knows...

